

Why virus writers are turning to open source - bensummers
http://news.cnet.com/8301-1009_3-10356421-83.html

======
fsniper
"The move to an open source business model is allowing criminals to add extra
features to their malware."

So now open source coders are considered "criminals". Is it bad editorial or
just being dumb?

